# General > Photography >  On way to Durness 30th September

## madmax

Here's one I took on the way to Durness a run last week, It was a good weekend for the John Lennon Festival.
The scenery out there is brilliant, I had my mum staying so took her out a run.

----------


## orkneylass

gorgeous colours!

----------


## Tugmistress

Is that Loch Eriboll?
Beautiful picture  :Grin:

----------


## madmax

Not sure what water it was, It was between Tongue and Durness.  :Smile:

----------


## airdlass

Yes it's Loch Erriboll

----------


## madmax

Again on way out west.

----------


## madmax



----------


## madmax

What Building is this? Anybody know?

----------


## madmax

Think I might take up photography. Quite proud o ma photos.

----------


## Anne x

Gods Country Land of Milk and Honey stunning clear pics

Lovely 

Ax

----------


## psyberyeti

I want to know what building that is in madmax's photo as well. I have looked at it for several years as we have motored around Loch Eribol. I always assumed that it might be an ex-munitions store from WWII for the subs and warships, but was never quite sure. :: 

Madmax, if you add a polarising filter to your lens you could bring up the blue in the sky and take the glare off the water.

----------


## madmax

Filter.....Lens.....No can do, just a £90 digital 4mp camera I'm afraid. Normally only use it for ebay stuff but gonna try some photography now, I was very happy with these photos.

----------


## davem

The buildings are lime kilns as far as I know.
Dave

----------


## madmax

Lime Kilns they are indeed, found the article below on :
http://www.geo.ed.ac.uk:81/scotgaz/features/featurefirst4237.html

*Eriboll, Loch* 

A sizeable and deep sea loch on the north coast of Scotland, Loch Eriboll is located in NW Sutherland 4 miles (6.5 km) southeast of Durness and 8¾ miles (14 km) west of Tongue. In the late 19th century lime was produced from the local Durness limestone at Ard Neakie on the eastern shore and lime kilns remain extant. On the opposite side of the loch is Laid, a linear crofting township. On the hillside, to the north of this settlement, large boulders are arranged to form the names of various Royal Navy ships. These were laid out the sailors of the named ships during the inter-war years when the loch was used as a deep-water anchorage by the navy. Amongst these is a poignant reminder of HMS Hood, the largest ship in the British navy, which was sunk in 1941 with the loss of all but three of the crew of 1418. These stones were restored and repainted by children from the local primary school in 1993. More than thirty submarines, representing what remained of the German U-Boat fleet, surrendered here in May 1945. Loch Eriboll marks the northern extent of the Moine Thrust and part of its eastern shore is protected as a Site of Special Scientific Interest (SSSI) for its geological importance.

----------


## nanoo

*now i know why i call this Gods Country, we have the most beautiful land scapes, right on our door step, in the world.  I've just looked over some of them, they are wonderful and thank you very much madmax for sharing them with us.*

----------


## psyberyeti

> Filter.....Lens.....No can do, just a £90 digital 4mp camera I'm afraid. Normally only use it for ebay stuff but gonna try some photography now, I was very happy with these photos.


Hello madmax, no, sorry. It was not a critiscism. Your photos are fine. It was just that if you had a polarising filter available to use or borrow to give it a try in future photos. The polariser will just take that glassy sheen off the water and make the water and the sky a little darker. If it's a point and shoot camera then you are a bit stuffed. You can get jigs to put on the front of P&S cameras to hold a polarising filter, but what's the point in a P&S then.  ::

----------


## Dog-eared

The buildings are indeed lime kilns. The huge open tops were loaded with limestone and wood or coal and this was burnt to convert the limestone into a substance which was raked out of the openings at the bottom and then put into ponds or large tubs with water to make Hydraulic Lime, used for building stone houses, before cement became readily available.
Of course, the use of cement in stone building was a disaster, we are only now getting back into using traditional Lime.

The soldiers and sailors stationed in Loch Erribol when it was used as a convoy rallying point and midget submarine training base used to call it " Lock 'Orrible "  it was a bit too quiet for most !

----------

